
Why Do We Love Manhattanhenge So Much? - ColinWright
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/05/why-do-we-love-manhattanhenge-so-much/371841/
======
Cocodyne1
Because you are simple-minded.

~~~
ColinWright
Wow. Thank you for your insight.

~~~
Cocodyne1
Thank you for letting me share my opinion.

